# Honey kidded * photos added



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Honey was bred to Pedro and day 145 is Nov 9th. She seams to be progressing well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

 I LOVE her markings and color! So pretty! Looks like she's coming along nicely!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Thanks! I like her color also!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Love her color!  Prayinf for an easy kidding and some beautiful cou doelings! ray: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Very pretty...... can't wait to see her kids.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

I can't wait either!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Today is day 149. I am 95% sure she will kid tonight.  Think pink!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: thinking 3 pink ones for you........ how exciting!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: thinkin' pink. Safe kidding ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

She is not huge so I would think one hopefully 2 in there. 
Still no kids yet but soon I think.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

:thumb: exciting!! hope she kids easy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Any kids yet? :whatgoat: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Still waiting. Water broke about a hour ago. She is dilated and I can feel hoofs and a nose so baby is in the correct position. I guess she just isn't ready to get down to pushing. I think if she doesn't start good pushes soon I will begin to help get the kid out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Single buckling.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Honey was not progressing in her labor so I went in to check again. He must have decided to take one last swim around in there because he had gotten upside down and his head was back. So all I had was 2 front upside down hoofs. I managed to rearrange him (not easy).

He is up and ok and mom is good.

He would not have been born without help. So glad I was here!

Photos tomorrow.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Glad all is well!! Congrats on your little boy!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Thank God you were with her!! Can't wait to meet your newest baby!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Congrats on getting him out ok! Tough when they are twisted around. I think you tried to call me... sorry I didn't answer I was out cold sleeping!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Going to get photos now. Forgot the camera on the last visit. 
Yes Liz I am so very thankful that I was there. ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

RunAround I did try to call before I went in. Glad I didn't wake you. Thought I would try and call for some of your expertise.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Honey due Nov 9th*

Here is the little guy. He is doing well.

This is a link to more photos of him on my FB page http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 265&type=1


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

He is GORGEOUS! :stars: 

So happy for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Logan!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe, he's real pretty. SO glad all went ok. 

Really sorry about not answering, my migraine meds knocked me out cold. My mom said she heard my phone go off and then me grumbling, it stopped ringing and then me snoring real loud!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

awww! he's adorable! great job doing what had to be done and getting him out! my kidding experience last week is still fresh in my mind.... :hug:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute boy


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

:thumb: :kidblue:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad you were home to help out ! <pun intended :laugh: >

He is SO cute !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a pretty kid! And by now I bet he's been bouncing all over the place and making mama nervous!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes he is doing well. Happy and playful and active as can be. Honey is also doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable ...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! Congrats and so glad everyone came through safe and sound! What a cutie!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

